# lowered ride sucks



## petevw (Mar 25, 2005)

i just bought a 1996 200sx ser that has lowered-red shocks and struts brand?, 16in. rims 215x40r16 tires, not a lot of tread left.

how can i get a softer ride, i live in so. cal. and the roads stink, i feel every bump in the road. it looks like the front struts are ajustable-they have 1-4 numbers showing where they mount, i think there set at 1.

also, will 97 altima 4x100 rims fit the 96.

thanks for any ideas. pete


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

petevw said:


> i just bought a 1996 200sx ser that has lowered-red shocks and struts brand?, 16in. rims 215x40r16 tires, not a lot of tread left.
> 
> how can i get a softer ride, i live in so. cal. and the roads stink, i feel every bump in the road. it looks like the front struts are ajustable-they have 1-4 numbers showing where they mount, i think there set at 1.
> 
> ...


Are you looking for a lowered car that rides better or just a better ride overall? You can sell that setup which are probably KYB AGX shocks and the springs should have a brand listed (Eibach are red). You can then buy a stock setup to return that daily driver feel. Also you can try going to a 15" rim with a 55 profile tires and that will help as well. 

If they are 4 x 100 they will bolt on but you will want to check the offset, I always thought the Altima had a 4 x 114.3 botl spacing. Our cars like an offset of 40MM which that number is typically stamped on the back of the wheel.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

if the springs are red then they could either be Eibach sportlines or some crappy brand like dropzone or ebay brand.....you could also try different setting on the shocks.....but i think 1 is the softest and higher # is stiffer IIRC.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have OEM shocks/struts and springs off my 99 Sentra. Less than 20K on them.
I'd sell them cheap, but shipping might cost a bit.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wes said:


> Are you looking for a lowered car that rides better or just a better ride overall? You can sell that setup which are probably KYB AGX shocks and the springs should have a brand listed (Eibach are red).


i have eibach pro kits it came black and the sportlines are red iirc


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

at full soft with eibach springs (springs are way to soft for the amount they lower) i bet your hitting the bump stops, thats what is causing the harsh ride. you should try a set of hypercoil springs. you have the AGX's so thats not a problem and you are 1/2 there, the hypercoils offer the best handling and some have even said its the nicest riding after market suspension set up. go to www.sr20forum.com and look in the classifieds section. you may regret going back to stock, but idk your needs.



> have eibach pro kits it came black and the sportlines are red iirc


yea, thats right. with that, i am 100% sure this is the cause of your crapy ride. the sport lines drop your car 2 inches, the hyper coils drop your car only 1 inch in the front and .5 in the rear, and with a higher spring rate this combo keeps the car off its bump stops.


----------

